# Nib replacement



## Penburst (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to replace the nib on my fountain pen with a finer type. The current nib/feeder will not pull free, even after lengthy soaking both with and without mild soap. Is it likely stuck forever?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 18, 2013)

It would help if you say what kind of pen.  Some are more difficult than others.  And I have NO experience on some.


----------



## Penburst (Mar 18, 2013)

A beginner's kit, Craft Supplies' Artisan Signature pen.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, I have never seen that pen, but I'm sure someone here has!

Now, whether they have replaced the nib is another question, but "think positive thoughts"!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## c.m. dupier (Mar 20, 2013)

(I don't know if my first message got through -- I think I hit the wrong button.)
My question:  How about the Presimo fountain pen from Penn State?>

Chuck


----------



## Penburst (Mar 21, 2013)

I've made the Presimo as a ball point, but not as a fountain.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 23, 2013)

Penburst said:


> A beginner's kit, Craft Supplies' Artisan Signature pen.


 Give CSUSA a call, I'm sure they can tell you.  We have recently learned that some lower priced kits do not have replaceable nibs while others do.


----------



## Penburst (Mar 23, 2013)

I called Craft Supplies. The helpful tech agreed that my nib/feeder must be "stuck" and will send a new piece, no charge. Works for me! Good PR for them. Thanks all for your guidance.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad to hear you are near resolution.


----------

